# Claudia Kleinert (Wetterfee) - sexy Ansichten 18x



## misterright76 (9 Nov. 2010)




----------



## qqq3 (9 Nov. 2010)

Super!
Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

danke


----------



## fredclever (9 Nov. 2010)

Bezaubernder Wetterfrosch. DSanke


----------



## libertad (10 Nov. 2010)

herzlichen dank für die schönen bilder.


----------



## heliossommer (5 Dez. 2010)

Danke ! super schöne Fotos von einer genialen Frau!


----------



## Mic999 (5 Dez. 2010)

Eine sehr schöne Zusammenstellung - Vielen dank


----------



## Nordic (5 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder!! Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## schaumamal (6 Dez. 2010)

Bei den Bildern ist das Wetter egal


----------



## Maus68 (28 Dez. 2010)

Super Bilder. Danke. :thumbup:


----------



## rolfherbert (6 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der sexy Wetterfee. Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen die Dame persönlich zu treffen.


----------



## asterix01 (10 Jan. 2011)

danke für die sexyWetterfee


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 Jan. 2011)

Claudia hat eine sexy Figur.


----------



## uws (14 Jan. 2011)

Die geilste Wetterfee danke


----------



## Trampolin (14 Jan. 2011)

:thx: für die Wetterfee!


----------



## Schlumpfinchen (15 Jan. 2011)

sexy Frau, danke!


----------



## joedet (17 Jan. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder von der schönen Wetterfee


----------



## klappstuhl (22 Jan. 2011)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide..


----------



## der beste (14 Feb. 2011)

schöner po geiler busen einfach eine traumfrau danke


----------



## Kampfzivi (22 März 2011)

Wow - nicht schlecht, die Gute!

Danke für die schönen Pics


----------



## stefuk18 (23 März 2011)

qqq3 schrieb:


> Super!
> Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos!


Super schoene Fotos!!!


----------



## benny2010 (24 März 2011)

Ist schon eine schöne Frau


----------



## dumbas (26 März 2011)

heißer Wetterfrosch! Vielen Dank!


----------



## BIG 2 (26 März 2011)

dumbas schrieb:


> heißer Wetterfrosch! Vielen Dank!



:thumbup:


Vielen Dank.


----------



## NY65 (3 Apr. 2011)

da kann das wetter ruhig schlecht sein. danke


----------



## lenzi4 (19 Apr. 2011)

Regentag?...egal bei dieser Frau!!! Danke!


----------



## johnolg (20 Apr. 2011)

Very Nice, Danke


----------



## lisaplenske (20 Apr. 2011)

Hübsch


----------



## jepsen (3 Mai 2011)

bei claudia ist doch jedes wetter heiss


----------



## trommler (26 Sep. 2011)

Claudia ist die geilste Wetterfee! Ihre Beine sind der Wahnsinn!!


----------



## lifebiz (30 Sep. 2011)

Super Fotos


----------



## Kapitaen (1 Okt. 2011)

Wen interessiert bei diesem Anblick wie das Wetter wird??


----------



## Ghost4681 (1 Okt. 2011)

Geil


----------



## Soloro (28 Okt. 2011)

:WOW: Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Kapitaen (20 Nov. 2011)

Wen interessiert bei diesem Anblick noch, wie das Wetter wird?


----------



## norwegi (25 Nov. 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MPFan (25 Nov. 2011)

Claudia ist sooooo schön!!!!!! Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Gert7001 (29 Dez. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Kolonie (18 Jan. 2012)

Hei. Claudia,auch eine hübsche Lady mit einer schönen Ausstrahlung! Danke für die Klassefotos. Gruß Kolonie.


----------



## wangolf (19 Jan. 2012)

Hammer Frau


----------



## moritz.69 (30 Jan. 2012)

Ausgesprochen hübsch!


----------



## Oswalt (19 Apr. 2012)

Da wird sogar Regenwetter erträglich...


----------



## teenfreak (19 Apr. 2012)

Die geile S..


----------



## Jone (21 Apr. 2012)

:thx: einfach geil. Traumfrau


----------



## nettmark (21 Apr. 2012)

.... danke für den Augenschmaus ......


----------



## gardnerman (22 Apr. 2012)

Eine Klassefrau!!!


----------



## wangolf (25 Apr. 2012)

Für die braucht man einen Waffenschein ............




misterright76 schrieb:


>


----------



## johnolg (6 Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## hansi 10 (17 Juni 2012)

Eine klasse Frau. einfach scharf. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## johnnyZ. (15 Okt. 2012)

Jaa,auch vielen Dank von mir.


----------



## US47 (17 Okt. 2012)

Das sind ja schöne Aussichten...


----------



## Kuno (29 Nov. 2012)

...das bereichert meine Sammlung! THX


----------



## Stichler (7 Dez. 2012)

schöne Wetterfee


----------



## moqe (7 Dez. 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## samufater (7 Dez. 2012)

herzlichen dank für die schönen bilder!!


----------



## Marc67 (8 Dez. 2012)

Sehr hübsch anzusehen. Gefällt mir!!


----------



## Stichler (10 Dez. 2012)

schöne Wetterfee


----------



## unimpres (10 Dez. 2012)

eine hübsche frau, danke!


----------



## Classic (11 Dez. 2012)

Ein Grund mehr, das Wetter zu gucken


----------



## porom (11 Dez. 2012)

Da vergisst du das Wetter!
Donnerwetter!!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## samufater (18 Dez. 2012)

herzlichen dank für die schönen bilder !!


----------



## thhorbaldur (22 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## szanrad_025 (22 Dez. 2012)

Mit der Claudi geht immer die Sonne auf


----------



## Mcblade (22 Dez. 2012)

danke sehr.


----------



## mr.superman1979 (24 Dez. 2012)

das nenne ich eine Wetterfee;-) danke


----------



## ludju (30 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## schuetze4 (31 Dez. 2012)

sexy Frau danke


----------



## taz (3 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Bianchi (4 Jan. 2013)

Danke für Claudia :thx::WOW:


----------



## sleffiz (4 Jan. 2013)

Danke für diese heisse Wetterfee!!!


----------



## Tornald (4 Jan. 2013)

Für mich eine der schönsten Wetterfeen überhaupt!


----------



## anra (2 März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die wunderschönen Bilder!


----------



## richi77 (3 März 2013)

Da macht das Wetter trotz trüber Aussichten spaß.
Danke für die hübschen Bilder.


----------



## stupid1 (5 März 2013)

und die Sonne geht auf


----------



## Johnny59 (5 März 2013)

tolle Bilder von ihr!


----------



## stefan2605 (9 März 2013)

super bilder . danke


----------



## RalfMarschinke (10 März 2013)

Sie ist eine Traum wetterfee ein fach super


----------



## paule02 (11 März 2013)

sweet soft und sexy.


----------



## jeff-smart (11 März 2013)

schaumamal schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern ist das Wetter egal



:thumbup: sehe ich genauso

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## firesani (29 Apr. 2013)

Sie trägt aber auch immer sexy Kleider, hammer die Frau


----------



## firesani (29 Apr. 2013)

Die trägt aber auch immer geile Kleider...einfach hammer die Frau


----------



## gdab (6 Mai 2013)

Bei Ihr ist jedes Wetter gut.


----------



## samufater (6 Mai 2013)

herzlichen dank für die schönen bilder.


----------



## hoschi1 (25 Mai 2013)

Danke für die schönen Fotos.


----------



## Chris Töffel (25 Mai 2013)

Schöne Einblicke!


----------



## bieber99de (6 Juni 2013)

Tolle Frau Danke


----------



## martini99 (6 Juni 2013)

Tolle Frau. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Oidoi (7 Juni 2013)

... eine willkommene Augenweide bei den oft trüben Wetteraussichten ... :thumbup:


----------



## disposible333 (24 Juni 2013)

Danke für die tolle Claudi!


----------



## BlueElephant (24 Juni 2013)

Thx, kannte sie noch gar nicht .


----------



## robbinio (10 Juli 2013)

Sie brauch eine Talkshow


----------



## taragorm (17 Juli 2013)

Mit Ihr ist die Wettervorhersage immer eine Genuss, egal wie das Wetter wird.

Danke


----------



## lutscher_74 (17 Sep. 2013)

Hammer Bilder! Danke!


----------



## stefan2605 (21 Okt. 2013)

so macht das wetter spaß


----------



## womansportsfan (27 Okt. 2013)

so kann sie einem auch das schlechte wetter nicht vermiesen


----------



## philcls (16 Nov. 2013)

Schon etwas älter, aber leider ist im Internet nicht viel freizügigeres von ihr zu finden. Danke!


----------



## looser24 (16 Nov. 2013)

Claudia sieht extrem geil aus. danke für die sammlung


----------



## paule02 (27 März 2014)

frage: wo bekommt man hq pics von der claudi her???


----------



## Gerd23 (12 Apr. 2014)

sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## catwiesel62 (12 Apr. 2014)

tolle Frau )
danke für die Bilder


----------



## luke2015 (18 Apr. 2014)

danke für die schöne Sammlung


----------



## skywalker2 (19 Apr. 2014)

:thx: Bei dieser Frau wird selbst das schlechteste Wetter nur noch Schön.


----------



## Mogwai68 (20 Apr. 2014)

super frau und total sympathisch....


----------



## joma1254 (21 Apr. 2014)

Für mich geht mit Claudia die Sonne auf!


----------



## casimir (2 Mai 2014)

Eine reinste Augenweide.


----------



## fablesock (12 Mai 2014)

aus meiner sicht eine der schönsten frauen im deutschen fernsehen. :thx:


----------



## Chrissy001 (13 Dez. 2016)

Danke für Claudia.


----------

